# Replacement fence for Craftsman 10" Table Saw



## shane0515 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I recently got my hands on a Craftsman 10" Benchtop Table Saw (Model #113.221740). The problem is that the original rip fence has long been lost. Most of the parts for this bad boy have been discontinued. Any idea or suggestions for a new fence that will be compatible with the saw without breaking the bank? 

I was looking at this one (http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part-number/10gq/0009/137.html), but I have no idea if it will work with my saw. 

Thanks for your help! 
Shane


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that fence has been discontinued*

Read the text under the diagram by the Sears technitan who says no other fence is compatible.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...odelSearch&q=113.221740&searchTerm=113.221740

So, the fence you posted won't work. Next best bet is Ebay, for used fences.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....TRS0&_nkw=Craftsman+table+saw+fence&_sacat=0


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

One option is to buy another saw, maybe look at Craigslist, that has a fence that is worth using.

What does breaking the bank actually mean? Does it mean $2 or $20 or $200 for the end result of a usable functioning table saw? Occasionally, you can find some that are free, people actually giving saws away, if you are bottom fishing, You might have to drive a bit and check Craigslist several times a day?

Good luck...


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I purchased the Align-a-rip fence from Sears parts direct awhile back (about $120) and couldn't be happier with it. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...AIvaHFQe3OC3VVZtIisZ7ivNAVL-r5i6oEaAi7m8P8HAQ









It's easy to install on the 113 series saws and there's a good chance you wouldn't have to drill a single hole.
Those stock fences are junk. They're ok if all you want to do is spend all your time adjusting it for every single cut, but the align-a-rip pretty much stays in alignment.

On the other hand I'd be more than happy to sell you my old stock fence. Just pull a number out of thin air and pay the shipping and it's yours, but I can tell you that you'll be disappointed. Spend the money for the align-a-rip and you'll be happier than a pig in...well, you know.. I'll even include all the sawdust in the picture..


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

I have the same fence. Works _so_ much better than the stock fence.


----------



## Jbar63 (Sep 17, 2020)

*Found a possible good deal?*

I'm looking at a craftsman 
*Craftsman Model # 113.221740 10" 2 1/2 HP*

Asking price is $125. Fence is there and so is the miter. In very good condition.


Should I jump on it?


----------

